# Blanket or saddle??



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

I am still curious about my boys coat colour. He is starting to get a bit of tan on his thighs and on his tail as of two weeks ago. 

He is seven months old today.

















​


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My guess would be blanket  He's very cute!


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Check the close likeness of your boy to our girl Zola,we are expecting her to be blanket


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I would say he is going to be blanket! He would have already started showing more tan than he is right now... check out the picture of my blanket coat GSD named Diesel  Hope this helps!


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I always wondered why he wasn't getting anymore tan, lol. All your dogs are gorgeous by the way:wub:.​


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

At 7 mo old my saddle back was even darker than that. I wouldn't dub him either way until a yr old.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

